# Halloween Horror Nights Orlando Fl



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so there! I am there every year!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

lol yeah i've been going for 5 years now. Last year was the best one i must say!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I've never been but I've wanted to go every stinking year. It looks soooo cool.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

best time to go is the preview week sept 26-28 its cheaper and less crowded!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*If you have a chance to go you should. It is amazing. Loads of fun!! Guaranteed!! Cheapest week is in September, and it wont cut into your last minute prop making time*


----------

